# Fatten up supermodel



## Johngameman57 (Jul 23, 2013)

Take a look at this supermodel from Columbia. Her name is Nanis Ochoa













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFFF1K5aGrM&feature=player_embedded

I hope she gets this fat someday.







What kind of diet would you recommend feeding her? How fat would you want her to be? She is a Latina. Aren't Latina's Supposed to be big and round?


----------



## voluptuouslover (Sep 9, 2013)

The first model is attractive but not for me. I am the same way when I see a pretty woman that is thin....I immediately almost visualize how much better she would look to me gaining a lot of weight!

However the Beautiful woman in the Black outfit is exactly a weight I would really like.......she is soooooo sexy, Huge Breast, big hips and butt and I really love her fluffy upper arm!!!

More pics of that one would be appreciated!


----------



## bullsman812000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Latin women are as beautiful as any other women around the world and come in all shapes and sizes i just like the big one lol


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 31, 2014)

She is georgeous

she is very hot now imagining her gaining just 10lbs or 20lbs would be the hottest thing ever happening ^^

ok maybe despite she let me do it haha ;-)


----------

